# AMD Bulldozer release date may be pushed back?



## Mofeckle

i was looking for more information about the bulldozer, and then i found this on the news about it.

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/computers...-bridge-extreme-release-date-in-response/5983

does anyone know anything about this post at all. i am concerned because i dont know whether or not i should wait for it to come out or go with the phenom II.


----------



## linkin

Until AMD say anything, the official word is Q2. JF-AMD over at OCN isn't saying anything either.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I am wondering if AMD is going to delay the release of the first Socket AM3+ processors.  I get the feeling they are up against the wall for the June 30th deadline and that they might not make it in time.  I just hope that the delay won't be any longer than 20 more days.


----------



## StrangleHold

2048Megabytes said:


> I am wondering if AMD is going to delay the release of the first Socket AM3+ processors. I get the feeling they are up against the wall for the June 30th deadline and that they might not make it in time. I just hope that the delay won't be any longer than 20 more days.


 
I've heard as late as Sept. Needs new stepping. Remember when Phenom came out with the bug. The new stepping took four months to get out. You got to test the stepping. Then do all new runs of wafers then test some more. Then build up enough amount of the production chips before releasing them.


 Bulldozer micro-architecture will be 60 to 90 days late and will emerge in August or September, according to the company
http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...y_of_FX_Series_Bulldozer_Microprocessors.html


----------



## jonnyp11

god i want an official announcement for this, i really want it out so i can just see how good it is, and then hopefully prices on other cpu's will drop and then i can afford something worth getting and not a pile of trash.


----------



## jonnyp11

of course found this site on google and the next link was to this

http://ontechnow.com/hardware/amd-bulldozer-delay-confirmed-launch-pushed-back-to-july.html

at least july is better than nothing and considering the i5 2400 is around 185 on newegg, then 190 for the quad bulldozer isn't too bad if its got performance like they're saying it will, which it had better or i'll be pissed, so fingers crossed guy's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2048Megabytes

What do you have presently in your system and what are your wants?  AMD Deneb Quad-Cores are powerful processors.  I own one and love what it can do.  Zambezi processors are just going to be better than Deneb processors.

Edit:  I do not think that a Zambezi quad-core processor is going to match a Sandybridge quad-core processor.  But I do think it is definitely going to give video game users all the processing power they need to run the software they want.


----------



## ktec

2048Megabytes said:


> What do you have presently in your system and what are your wants?  AMD Deneb Quad-Cores are powerful processors.  I own one and love what it can do.  Zambezi processors are just going to be better than Deneb processors.
> 
> Edit:  I do not think that a Zambezi quad-core processor is going to match a Sandybridge quad-core processor.  But I do think it is definitely going to give video game users all the processing power they need to run the software they want.



what does a denab have trouble with now?  There isnt anything that has pushed my AMD yet but im curious what its limitations are.  How much faster can winamp open up?


----------



## StrangleHold

2048Megabytes said:


> Edit: I do not think that a Zambezi quad-core processor is going to match a Sandybridge quad-core processor.


 
I think the way AMD is setting it up.

Zambezi 2 module/4 core vs Intel Dual core with HT
Zambezi 3 module/6 core vs. Intel Quad without HT
Zambezi 4 module/8 core vs. Intel Quad with HT


----------



## jonnyp11

well right now i'm in the middle of getting the money for my build which will take a good while, as in like after ivy bridge is out at this rate, but after i get my b-day and christmas money i should be fine, but for now i'm on 2 oem's, a compaq with an athlon xp 2400+ @2.0ghz(no oc'ing on via chipsets) with a radeon 9600se 128mb oc'd a litlle, and an emachine with a pentium dual 2.2ghz @ 2.5ghz oc'd on an integrated 7050 geforce, for the build i've already gotten an apex vortex 3620(case), and a rosewill 500w with 2 +12v's at 20amps for 480w peak, 4eggs at newegg for each and both were on sole when i got them so so far i've gotten 115 worth for ~72. and currently looking at getting a (if i get the money anytime soon since my parents owe me 125) am3+ from msi (i think) with unlocking then a phenom x2 555be which will unlock to x4 @ 3.2ghz then oc a little and i'll be happy


----------



## jonnyp11

StrangleHold said:


> I think the way AMD is setting it up.
> 
> Zambezi 2 module/4 core vs Intel Dual core with HT
> Zambezi 3 module/6 core vs. Intel Quad without HT
> Zambezi 4 module/8 core vs. Intel Quad with HT



i doubt that's the way it'll be since if the quad is around 190, and you say the quad will be = to a dual with ht which would b the i3 2100 which is only 125 at newegg and 100 at micro center, only places i really check, idk y, then they are setting up to fail since the only diff. will be having true cores for better multitasking, and $65, and they've always been less for more in the past other than their lack of performance that this is supposed to change for them, so they should price aggresively to get a better consumer market and when they find the right price for performance and cores they can bring in crap loads more profit, and if they can't figure that, then i won't pitty them if the entire company crashes and burns (other than the workers who would lose their jobs ), but i think with all those people someone has to think of that and that will be the key to winning people looking at the i#'s

hopefully someone understands this since i like to ramble, ADHD!!!!!

edit:
and i just read this article linked to a post a couple threads down that i hadn't read, but looks like it's plausible
http://www.techpowerup.com/146236/AMD-Bulldozer-Llano-Pricing-Surface.html
and a little more on llano and some other bulldozer related tings
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4393/computex-2011-amd-bulldozer-llano-trinity-new-vision-branding


----------



## StrangleHold

jonnyp11 said:


> i doubt that's the way it'll be since if the quad is around 190, and you say the quad will be = to a dual with ht which would b the i3 2100 which is only 125 at newegg and 100 at micro center, only places i really check, idk y, then they are setting up to fail since the only diff. will be having true cores for better multitasking, and $65, and they've always been less for more in the past other than their lack of performance that this is supposed to change for them, so they should price aggresively to get a better consumer market and when they find the right price for performance and cores they can bring in crap loads more profit, and if they can't figure that, then i won't pitty them if the entire company crashes and burns (other than the workers who would lose their jobs ), but i think with all those people someone has to think of that and that will be the key to winning people looking at the i#'s
> 
> hopefully someone understands this since i like to ramble, ADHD!!!!!


 
Well considering the 8130P/8110/6110 and 4110 never really existed. None were ever released and motherboard manufactures only received ES models to test on their boards. I would say the price list was as bogas as everything else. AMD hasnt even got a stepping ready for release yet. So the price list is as fake as everything else released so far.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

ktec said:


> what does a Deneb have trouble with now?  There isn't anything that has pushed my AMD yet but im curious what its limitations are.  How much faster can winamp open up?



Rendering really pushes my AMD Deneb Quad-Core, but nothing else I run really does.  When I used to play with Flight Simulator X that game would really work my Phenom II Quad-Core.  The most taxing program I run presently is GTR2 (a racing video game simulation).  My video card and Phenom II 945 processor handle GTR2 easy, but the game was released back around 2006.


----------



## jonnyp11

StrangleHold said:


> Well considering the 8130P/8110/6110 and 4110 never really existed. None were ever released and motherboard manufactures only received ES models to test on their boards. I would say the price list was as bogas as everything else. AMD hasnt even got a stepping ready for release yet. So the price list is as fake as everything else released so far.



well you don't know that, i don't know much about this stuff, but isn't it possible that they created a working model that worked as good as it needed to, then on closer inspection they realized they could make it even better by changing something to get a little more power under the hood, so that they could pull it closer to or hopefully further from, as in faster, than the i#'s,i mean why release something that could be made better to a consumer base already going the other way, when they can make it amazing and pull people that went the other way along time ago in too, they might just want to make it the most amaizing processor to date so they can be in first, or the more likely 2nd with something with similar performance with the only true advantage of their turbo's clock speeds and their 8 true core for multi tasking.


----------



## StrangleHold

jonnyp11 said:


> well you don't know that.


 
You saying I am a liar?




jonnyp11 said:


> i don't know much about this stuff.


 
True!




jonnyp11 said:


> but isn't it possible that they created a working model that worked as good as it needed to, then on closer inspection they realized they could make it even better by changing something to get a little more power under the hood, so that they could pull it closer to or hopefully further from, as in faster, than the i#'s,i mean why release something that could be made better to a consumer base already going the other way, when they can make it amazing and pull people that went the other way along time ago in too, they might just want to make it the most amaizing processor to date so they can be in first, or the more likely 2nd with something with similar performance with the only true advantage of their turbo's clock speeds and their 8 true core for multi tasking.


 
Ramble.


----------



## jonnyp11

StrangleHold said:


> You saying I am a liar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramble.



other than the ramble part, this is like the best quote ever , and i'm 14, i know i don't know everything, only 99.99999999999....% of things, not like i'm a know it all.


----------



## mihir

jonnyp11 said:


> other than the ramble part, this is like the best quote ever , and i'm 14, i know i don't know everything, only 99.99999999999....% of things, not like i'm a know it all.



Messing with the wrong guy there pal.  


Even I think the price list is fake and also all the CPUz screenshots these sites have been coming up with.
 Has any other processor before has been hyped about with this much?
I mean were people doing all this stuff when phenom or i7 were to be released?

And even if they were was it this much and were this many threads and discussions were going on at that time or this is a special case with the Zambezi??


----------



## jonnyp11

zambezi is being watched so much because it is supposed to be amd's comeback, where intel has always been known for their speed and amd for their # of cores for the money, this is supposed to be amd's comeback into the hiigh performance area. that's just my speculation but who knows. and also think about the amount of rumors that there are, and how much attention rumors are known to bring, if you release a bogus bit of info, people will look, add another and people talk (more), then random b.s. is created by retards and the ignoramuses that can't tell the difference between rumor and horse shit, so they talk and talk like i am now and then all of a sudden it's one of the most talked about things on the interwebz, then there is final realization that you have absolutely no life cuz you just read a ton of b.s., j.k. and not j.k. as in retard rumor b.s. (ha you thought i was making fun of you and the post was a joke, or maybe not, wel i don't know you so whatever) but back to the point, either AMD is smart enough to distract people with b.s., or too stupid to know b.s. from the truth that they are the creator of, which is actually more likely than i think anyone would like to admit, since in the world today there is a startling lack of plane common sence and i.q. points, i find school laughable in easiness, and more so when i listen to other people's q's, and btw, i env all thepeople reading this who will be gone by the time i am an adult cuz supposedly where i live has a very high average in comparison to the rest of the state, which is ga, which has one of the better systems for scores, so we're ****ed especially for inovation in this stuff if people can't understand the stuff we get taught that i learned and fully understood years ago on the science and discovery and similar channels, and they still don't understand now, i have no clue how i got this off topic or if anyone is reading this far in, i would haave hit back or skipped a while ago, but still, wait, what was i saying b4, well hopefully the bulldozer will be the thing that brings amd back so that intel is forced to work harder, thus ending with a win win for the consumers looking to upgrade, cuz at the same time when the 2 have = performance, neither can pull an i7 where the best out at the time can put its prices through the roof and floor of heven and beyond, talkin 980/90x's people, cuz they have a product that they have to compete with for pricing. i'll shut up now cuz i'm giving myself a headache thinkin about all this stuff and a ton of other things right now.

and mirhir, i mess with everyone no matter and do it way to much and too far, which isn't a good idea but it's the way i am, but i can also handle myself too, if i take it too far and someone wants to do something about it, then they're screwed cuz believ me, i'm not a scrawny chorty nerdy kid, although i'm too lazy to do it, the second the football coaches saw me they talked to the teachers and sent my mom emails trying to get me to play if that tells you anything, and no i'm not black, nothing racist but thaught that assumption might be made on this subject.


----------



## Perkomate

AMD is really gonna have to pull the cat outta the bag to beat Intel's 2500K and 2600K. They're having to play catch up ever since the 1155 CPU's when they're still pushing the Phenom's and stuff


----------



## StrangleHold

jonnyp11 said:


> zambezi is being watched so much because it is supposed to be amd's comeback, where intel has always been known for their speed and amd for their # of cores for the money, this is supposed to be amd's comeback into the hiigh performance area. that's just my speculation but who knows. and also think about the amount of rumors that there are, and how much attention rumors are known to bring, if you release a bogus bit of info, people will look, add another and people talk (more), then random b.s. is created by retards and the ignoramuses that can't tell the difference between rumor and horse shit, so they talk and talk like i am now and then all of a sudden it's one of the most talked about things on the interwebz, then there is final realization that you have absolutely no life cuz you just read a ton of b.s., j.k. and not j.k. as in retard rumor b.s. (ha you thought i was making fun of you and the post was a joke, or maybe not, wel i don't know you so whatever) but back to the point, either AMD is smart enough to distract people with b.s., or too stupid to know b.s. from the truth that they are the creator of, which is actually more likely than i think anyone would like to admit, since in the world today there is a startling lack of plane common sence and i.q. points, i find school laughable in easiness, and more so when i listen to other people's q's, and btw, i env all thepeople reading this who will be gone by the time i am an adult cuz supposedly where i live has a very high average in comparison to the rest of the state, which is ga, which has one of the better systems for scores, so we're ****ed especially for inovation in this stuff if people can't understand the stuff we get taught that i learned and fully understood years ago on the science and discovery and similar channels, and they still don't understand now, i have no clue how i got this off topic or if anyone is reading this far in, i would haave hit back or skipped a while ago, but still, wait, what was i saying b4, well hopefully the bulldozer will be the thing that brings amd back so that intel is forced to work harder, thus ending with a win win for the consumers looking to upgrade, cuz at the same time when the 2 have = performance, neither can pull an i7 where the best out at the time can put its prices through the roof and floor of heven and beyond, talkin 980/90x's people, cuz they have a product that they have to compete with for pricing. i'll shut up now cuz i'm giving myself a headache thinkin about all this stuff and a ton of other things right now.
> 
> and mirhir, i mess with everyone no matter and do it way to much and too far, which isn't a good idea but it's the way i am, but i can also handle myself too, if i take it too far and someone wants to do something about it, then they're screwed cuz believ me, i'm not a scrawny chorty nerdy kid, although i'm too lazy to do it, the second the football coaches saw me they talked to the teachers and sent my mom emails trying to get me to play if that tells you anything, and no i'm not black, nothing racist but thaught that assumption might be made on this subject.


 
You couldn’t repair your brakes, so you just made your horn louder.


----------



## jonnyp11

no, i did both, just dont use my brakes too often.


----------



## mihir

I think people have also become more tech aware since the previous launches because of that also there are a lot of new kids screaming YaY!!!!!!!! Bulldozer!!!!!!! while some of them aren't even clear we are talking
the processor rather than the bob the builder bulldozer 








StrangleHold said:


> You couldn’t repair your brakes, so you just made your horn louder.



Sigged 
LOL


----------



## jonnyp11

hear what he sayin bought you strangle hold, the nerve of some people, be careful or you'll be in a strangle hold, and i'm not saying who from.

and i love the way like nobody has really said anything about how off topic 3/4+ of this stuff is, and now my brakes are sticking thanks to you. whipe that smile off your face jerk, least i do something other than comps. you nerdy little lifeless know-it-all


----------



## mihir

jonnyp11 said:


> hear what he sayin bought you strangle hold, the nerve of some people, be careful or you'll be in a strangle hold, and i'm not saying who from.
> 
> and i love the way like nobody has really said anything about how off topic 3/4+ of this stuff is, and now my brakes are sticking thanks to you.



I am not saying this for strangle hold.
Actually he is one of the most respected members on the forum,I would never disrespect any member on the forum.And he has been doing this way more longer than most of us.
And also he knows more than me about computers so never would you find me disrespecting someone who knows more than me about a field which I am interested in.


----------



## jonnyp11

you know i was kidding right, and btw i only insult when insulted, yall started it whether you ment whatever it was or not.

and just wanted to say that it amazes me what can run crysis, cuz i can on this p.o.s. runnin athlon xp 2400+ @2ghz, 768mb ram, and a radeon 9600se 164mb, think i said 128 here or somewhere else yesturday as in sat., but of course it does crash occasionally but i've got norton on, and fragmentation like hell that i fixed earlier today, so i'm gunna test it again now, and i don't think i've run it with oc'in yet, but i got my gpu core from 324->418 and mem from 196->228, pulling atitool's 3d test from 29->35fps


----------



## StrangleHold




----------



## jonnyp11

StrangleHold said:


>



i do not get the intent and or refrence of this, well i sort of do but still, but i do get that u is a *!@#^&*$@%@#^%$>?<@#*&%$#@!~~@:angry:

excuse my language mother

and crysis worked until randomly freezing, although having internet explorer open in the backgroung isn't the smartest thing


----------



## claptonman

Having Internet Explorer open ever isn't the smartest thing... besides to download firefox or chrome.


----------



## jonnyp11

well on that computer, on in my room which i just installed this into

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182038&Tpk=rosewill rv-2 500

it's only got a 20gb primary hdd and a 60 on secondary with winxp and poor internet, and last time i installed chrome it took up a good bit of space and didn't help much, and took too long to install, but i'm happy right now cuz i got that in and now i just need to sell some stuff to get money for my next order

and although it's better than mine, i wouldn't sign with that system build, don't you think it's time for an upgrade


----------



## Dystopia

Rofl, this thread is such a joke, I honestly don't know if I've seen a more ridiculous thread since I joined, nor a more obnoxious 14 year old on the forum.


----------



## jonnyp11

hey, one of them was rude first so i was just retaliating than it just began to spiral out of control and yeah i know it's rediculous, but there's still no need for name calling especially when your not even in the conversation so you can shut it


----------



## StrangleHold

Why are you arguing with people on a subject that you obviously have limited knowledge on, as even stated by yourself? It seems you like or unknowingly set yourself up to argue on the short end of the stick. You know what that makes you look like or do you?

Just trying to help you whether you know it or not. Not going to post a reply to any more of your post because its to easy for you to set yourself up.


----------



## jonnyp11

well i originally came to this forum looking up info on the bulldozer so i could find out more about it since i'm trying to build a computer, and it's gunna take me a while to get the money so i wanted to know what to get when i have some money if i can get enough, which i was planning on saving up like 600 for all but the case and psu which i already have, making it approximately a $715 first build, i'm sorry that i wanted to learn a little more about the stuff before i waste all that money, remember one thing, at some point in time whether you got into it at this age or later, you where new too and you had to find out the info from some source too, i figured that forums where people who had experience in the field and had done numerous builds over the years and knew the ins and outs of the subject would be a good place to learn, and since the bulldozer is the next new processor and i know a decent amount about most other processors it should be a good place to start, and the part that i said i didn't know much about was centered around the architecture diagrams that people post, i know about most other things, post a question and i will answer it, if i am way off then i will leave if that sounds fair to you.


----------



## jonnyp11

http://www.overclockers.ua/news/hardware/2011-06-08/107640/

just found and seems to be legit but i don't know much about it, but it should mean something to someone


----------



## claptonman

But when we were first learning about this, we didn't come onto a forum and start insulting long-time members. Not a good way to make friends.


----------



## jonnyp11

said it before, one of them said something rude to me whether it was ment to be or not so i said something back and the war began


----------

